# Nat Sherman Host Hampton Cigar Review - Solid



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

I always enjoy the host sweetened wrapper. This a great mild cigar, with flawless burn and draw. I just still can't see buying too many when ther...

Read the full review here: Nat Sherman Host Hampton Cigar Review - Solid


----------

